# Dutch F16 crash Afghanistan



## v2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Early this morning an F-16 fighterplane from the royal Netherlands Airforce crashed in Ghazni province. The pilot was unfortunately killed. The family of the deceased pilot has been informed about this tragic event.
The 29 year old pilot came from Volkel airforce base.
The F-16 stationed at Kabul was on it's way to the south of Afghanistan to support groundforces.
The aircraft crashed in difficult terrain in the Ghazni province, just north of the Uruzgan province. The aircraft was flying at high altitude at the time of the crash. That's why we are assuming an accident.
The pilot and the wreckage were found by an American rescueteam.
An investigation to the cause of the accident will be initiated by the royal Netherlands Airforce.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2006)

A high altitude loss? No collision or hotdogging mentioned? Decompression?

That is a real tragedy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

There are many things that could have contributed to this crash and mechanical is deffinatly one of them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

interesting, i wonder what could've caused it, how many Dutch are out there?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

I could make a joke about drugs there...but I wont 

Pretty strange...


----------

